# Please Adhere to the Rules.



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Lately more and more newcomers are P.M me for sources. Please don't ask me to break the rules of the forum. If you don't have the required time to post in the Habanos section. And i have not seen you around you are not a friend of mine. Or a friend of any of my friends. I will just tell you flat out no as i have been doing. I mean really it is poor etiquette if your not willing to put into this forum what it takes. Of course anyone who has taken the time to become a member of this community. My door is always open. 
Dear Mods if it was not my place to post this please except my apologies. I just am getting tired of it is all.
Thanks
Tony


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*

I do not think that is out of line at all. You are not name dropping or anything, so I would say "Fair Ball!" I think there are rules on this forum for a reason, you are adhering to them, and making sure others do the same.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*

Anybody that does a little research can get what they are looking for. No need to ask.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*

This is probably a good idea to post this and reinforce to "new" members that this community is close knit and that doesn't mean a free flowing center for information like this. Sources are valuable and need to stay that way and in some situations private for a variety of reasons.

After developing a relationship with members then that information may or may not be given to you but please do not ask for it...that would be like us asking you for your private information.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*

This is so true, Not really fair to put any of us in a position to have to say no.

Thanks Tony good post!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*

Tony,
If you're getting requests from members who have been here for less than 3 months, then this thread will fall on deaf ears. Only members who meet that qualification can read this post.

I've noticed lately (from reading posts and Visitor Messages) that more and more members are offering this information and telling people to "check their pms" for sources. So it doesn't surprise me (because of this posting trend) that members are asking you, me, and others for our sources.

When people are "fishing" for sources in posts, it's better to let them know that they're going to have to do some investigating on their own, as well as wait until they gain the trust of others, rather than to tell them that 'a pm is on the way'. Personally, I've never asked and never would think to ask anyone I didn't know personally, for a source. As Dave said, 'it puts a person in an uncomfortable position having to say no'.

For anyone who wonders why we don't share our sources so freely, here's a good read: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/253830-why-sources-such-secret.html

.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*

It was put to me when I was new here that I was welcome to ask (privately) a more established member (heh) yay or nay on the validity of a source. And it was their prerogative to ignore the request as well. Since then, I have verified sources for more than one inquiring mind but have never offered up anything.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*



Bigtotoro said:


> It was put to me when I was new here that I was welcome to ask (privately) a more established member (heh) yay or nay on the validity of a source. And it was their prerogative to ignore the request as well. Since then, I have verified sources for more than one inquiring mind but have never offered up anything.


Like Tony said we want to help but need to know you a bit first, I asked and got my info from some great brothers and have also shared, after knowing them for awhile.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*



Bigtotoro said:


> It was put to me when I was new here that I was welcome to ask (privately) a more established member (heh) yay or nay on the validity of a source. And it was their prerogative to ignore the request as well. Since then, I have verified sources for more than one inquiring mind but have never offered up anything.


Exactly!

If you do your homework and find your own sources then usually one of the more seasoned guys will be glad to try and verify the source through PM. If you just outright ask for a source then you are going to be told to do your homework, at least I hope that you will be told that. I too have noticed a trend of when newer guys want to know about something concerning sources and a couple of people jump in say "PM Sent". Guys please, while it is your perogative to share the source if you want to just remember that a lot of us use the same sources and it would hurt a lot of people if the source has to quit serving us.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*

Great post. All it takes is a little bit of research.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*

Years ago "sources " used to post banner adds at the top of the forums. It didn't take a genius to get a few. Nowadays it takes a bit more work. I think all of us are thoughtful and careful in general. Tony has a good point but I fear those who listen wouldn't ask in the first place.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*

Howdy All: I hope you are doing fine.

I agree with what is said here. I have only been here a little over a year I think and by doing some good homework lots of information can be found. Plus it is fun to poke around on the web.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*



aea6574 said:


> Howdy All: I hope you are doing fine.
> 
> I agree with what is said here. I have only been here a little over a year I think and by doing some good homework lots of information can be found. Plus it is fun to poke around on the web.
> 
> Best regards, tony


I wouldn't mind helping someone who has been here a year like yourself and has become part of the community. These guys that P.M me are here less than a month.:beerchug:


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*

If someone with less than a month is asking for sources... Well they probably won't be here long, and I doubt they'd follow this "rule" even if they knew it.

That said, it can be a bit of challenge deciding if/when it might be okay (and who is okay) to ask anything about sources. That's just my opinion.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*

Ive been here for 5 years and I still don't feel comfortable discussing stuff like that. Some people are pretty ignorant.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*

If you need sources, go hang out with cigar smokers... people are very willing to talk sources in person... I guess they see you smoking a cigar with no badge and trust you much more quickly.

I bet anyone in the northwest could get a solid vendor name just by showing up at a Team WA herf...


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*

After I posted my thread asking for people's opinions of the prices I had seen I got hounded with private messages from people asking for sources. Seriously. I received a few very helpful messages from experienced BOTLs who have used the INFORMATION SUPERHIGHWAY to make purchases in the past but I also got pounded with close to 10 messages from people asking for the source in question and any recommendations I got from others.

I try to put them off if not indefinitely then long enough for me to get a feel for them but in the future I will only confirm/deny or link them to "why sources are a secret".


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*

Yeah, that seems borderline rude. I've been researching on my own and a coworker of mine has shared a couple of sources with me. I'm not quite ready to take the ISOM plunge yet, but when I do I won't be relying on you guys to do all the work for me....sheesh.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*



kenelbow said:


> Yeah, that seems borderline rude. I've been researching on my own and a coworker of mine has shared a couple of sources with me. I'm not quite ready to take the ISOM plunge yet, but when I do I won't be relying on you guys to do all the work for me....sheesh.


I got help when I started, You been around long enough to ask or pm me or others, I know you! it's the people as some said that just got here.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*



smelvis said:


> I got help when I started, You been around long enough to ask or pm me or others, I know you! it's the people as some said that just got here.


pm sent. j/k not really. :rofl:

I'm thinking sometime after the new year, I will give it a try and I may ask you as well as others for verification of what I've found, but I'm not going to come right out and ask you where I should buy from without spending at least some time trying to figure it out myself. Kind of the same way I won't ask a guy I just met if I can borrow $50 for poker night and promise to pay him back.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*

Absolutely right and that's the point we are supposed to help each other out!
This post does not apply to people like yourself that have put in the time and become a part of this great community.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*

Yup, I vouch for Ken being a good BOTL too!!

Sorry for the diversion. :focus:


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*



Magnate said:


> Yup, I vouch for Ken being a good BOTL too!!
> 
> Sorry for the diversion. :focus:


Long time no see! Everything back to normal?


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*

I just took 2 minutes to search for sites and can't believe how easy it is. lol. I've looked at something that I believe most of us have looked at at one time or another.

Still don't dare pull the trigger just yet.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*

Stickied and closed.

Thanks


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: Sticky This Please Guys adhere to the rules.*



Magnate said:


> Yup, I vouch for Ken being a good BOTL too!!
> 
> Sorry for the diversion. :focus:


I'll vouch for the voucher.


----------

